# rate for licensing an image for a webisode on major cable network?



## landa321 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been offerered to have a photo licensed for a webisode of a popular TV program from a major cable tv network. It's just an image being used and it isn't of any celebrity.  I was thinking $200. does that sound about right?

apologies if this is the wrong forum for this question...


----------



## Tony S (Feb 20, 2012)

If $200 is what makes you happy then go for it.  I'd shoot for more so there is room to negotiate.


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2012)

Ask them to give you their best offer first. They are the buyer and after the product so get an idea of how much they are willing to part with. This is important as they might well offer you a standard rate which is higher than you expect; or they might be aiming for a cheap photo fill-in and thus offer you way below what research says you "should" get. 

Of course back this up with research like this - asking and finding out what a general cost for such a use would be.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 20, 2012)

And get a copy of this...

fotoQuote, fotoBiz, and the fotoKeyword Harvester


----------



## JG_Coleman (Feb 20, 2012)

The fee for a rights-managed license depends on wide variety of factors.  I'd recommend going to some stock photo websites that offer rights-managed licenses (as opposed to royalty-free licenses) and getting a feel for the various parameters that they use for determining the license cost for a specific use.

Criteria that can influence the license fee includes the specific use of the image, the size at which it will be used, the placement (a prominent position or less-prominent position), the number of copies that will be made of the image (probably not applicable to a webisode), the length of time the image will be used, and the geographical distribution of the image in the context of the desired use.  For certain uses, there may be more or less criteria... depends on the specifics of the scenario.

In truth, there is not really a concrete "industry standard" price for a rights-managed license.  There *are *certain "industry averages" which many photographers use as a reference when pricing their licenses, but these are only very basic guidelines.

fotoQuote is basically a "price guide" for license fees that is oftentimes used as a reference.  You can check it out here:  fotoQuote ? Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide

*** EDIT:   Tony S, you beat me to it...


----------



## KmH (Feb 20, 2012)

At what pixel dimensions will the photo be used? The larger the pixel dimensions, the higher the cost.

How many clicks per month does that part of their web site get? The more clicks they average, the higher the cost.

You can check out typical web/mobile use licensing fees/terms and conditions at www.GettyImages.com

This one is *$49* for 3 months at _413 pixels_ for web and mobile use - Danica Patrick Driver Of The Godaddy Com Chevrolet Looks On same for this photo - Rushing Dasher Ridden By Natalie Friberg Leads The Field In


----------



## landa321 (Feb 20, 2012)

This is great! Thank you all very much!


----------

